
The US Has Its First ‘Community Spread’ Coronavirus Case - jdkee
https://www.wired.com/story/community-spread-coronavirus/
======
aazaa
> That gap between admission and diagnosis raises concerns about health care
> workers being unknowingly exposed at Davis—a potential problem anywhere. ...

Then later:

> The UC Davis memo explains the delay in testing by noting that neither
> Sacramento County nor the city of Davis’ public health agency performs the
> test. The hospital had to request the CDC do it. “Since the patient did not
> fit the existing diagnostic criteria for Covid-19, a test was not
> immediately administered,” the memo says. ...

Finally:

> As The Washington Post reported Tuesday, while South Korea has performed
> more than 35,000 tests, the US has done fewer than 500, and only the CDC and
> a handful of local public health agencies even have the diagnostic system.

The press corps did a fantastically poor job at the President's press
conference today. Only one question about testing, and a softball at that.

Now there's no telling how many are infected, or where they've dispersed to.

Then there's this:

> ... the California Department of Public Health announced that the patient
> was a resident of Solano County—which, as other reports have pointed out, is
> the location of one of the Air Force bases being used for quarantines of
> people who’ve returned to the US from countries with the disease.

